# L'una



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

Our newest addition to the Bianchi stable. A 50cm L'una Chorus for my sweetheart.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Beautiful!!!*

I know it is stock but that silver carbon is bad a$$!!! I am so tempted to get one of these as Jensonusa has one in my size for only $3000. But right now I am looking to buy the "Ultimate" ride like a Time, Look, Serotta or the 928SL and fear that I would still lust after one of these if I got the L'una. How does your SO like the ride, performance, etc? What was she riding before? Lastly what other Bianchis are in your stable? Thanks and Ride ON!!


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks,
I know it's a tough decision. I have a 928L with 07 Chorus and Euros wheels. I love it but still covet the L'una. It is a rare bike and nothing else looks like it. The L'una has a smooth stable ride quality. You are going to have to ride the "dream" bike of your choice and see if you would be happier with a bike that feels a bit snappier in sprints and climbs.
Her previous road bike was a Kestrel 200 SCI but she is really a mountain biker and rides her S Works almost all the time. Her L'una now has flat bars with campy flat bar shifters.
I ride a Bianchi SASS single speed which is superb.
Lastly, are you good looking enough to ride the L'una? 
Good luck with whatever you choose to ride.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

that bike is too beautiful...


----------

